
Golisto: The Social Platform for Collectors - golisto
https://golisto.com
======
golisto
Collect, Organize and Share Your Collection With Golisto!

We've been in beta for a couple of months and would really love for you guys
to try it out and give us some valuable feedback!

Best regards, Emil Ottar Riise CEO & co-founder @golisto

